# safest way to clean water bowls



## gav8210

Hi everyone.
Might be a stupid question but i was wondering what the best and safest way to clean your snakes water bowl? At the moment im just using hot water, but i dont think its cleaning it enough.

Thanks, Gav


----------



## nick19

gav8210 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Might be a stupid question but i was wondering what the best and safest way to clean your snakes water bowl? At the moment im just using hot water, but i dont think its cleaning it enough.
> 
> Thanks, Gav


use boiling water to clean or some f10 soyution but make sure you rinse it propperly after hope this helps


----------



## emma_fyfe

gav8210 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Might be a stupid question but i was wondering what the best and safest way to clean your snakes water bowl? At the moment im just using hot water, but i dont think its cleaning it enough.
> 
> Thanks, Gav


I just wash mine out in the sink using hot water.. never had any problems yet. The way i see it is they don't have all this in the wild, they drink from all sorts of places so i don't see why we have to do it in captivity. Obviously i keep everything clean, but i don't go OTT. 

Just my opinion, hope it helps : victory:


----------



## Meko

same way i clean my plates really.. sponge and hot water


----------



## emma_fyfe

Meko said:


> same way i clean my plates really.. sponge and hot water


no fairy liquid?! :gasp:


----------



## Mini_the_Minx

I use disinfectant. Rep disinfectant, not like dettol and a lot of rinsing.


----------



## Meko

emma_fyfe said:


> no fairy liquid?! :gasp:



well yep.. if it's good enough for me it's good enough for a bloody animal.


----------



## awh

i soak mine in milton once a week but give them a good wash with hot water daily


----------



## RachaelBee

Spray it with reptile safe disinfectant, leave it for a bit, rinse, dry with tissue then rinse again incase any tissue got stuck.


----------



## Meko

RachaelBee said:


> Spray it with reptile safe disinfectant, leave it for a bit, rinse, dry with tissue then rinse again incase any tissue got stuck.


well you don't want to go over the top do you.


----------



## Nix

Scrub with soap and water, rinse well and put back in. They get an additional spray with reptile disinfectant (F10) if they pooped in it.


----------



## gav8210

Thanks for all the advise guys, very helpfull


----------



## gav8210

Thanks for all the advise guys, very helpfull


----------



## erewegoagain

I rinse mine when changing the water then every month swap for a clean set and put the old ones in the dishwasher. I did get some F10 but havent used it yet. If you get the F10SC and use it at the correct dilution and let the bowls dry its harmless to the animals. Again, I would use this every month.


----------



## mooshu

hot soapy water and a sponge then a good rinse! same as my dishes!


----------



## RobinApril

*Cleaning Reptile Cages, water bowls, and sand*

The safest thing to use is baking soda for cleaning reptile bowls, and reptile tanks in a tub basin. I use a wet paper towel and pour some baking soda on it, and scrub the reptile bowls really good, let them sit a little while because baking soda oxidizes and lifts dirt, then rinse well with water. It does not have to be hot water it can be luke warm or on the cool side.

When I clean a reptiles cage, I take out everything, this can be rinsed with water.

Plan to wash the sand on a sunny day.

I place a large plastic storage container into the tub (make sure this container is NEW, that was never used with household cleaners, or CHEMICALS) and then scoop the sand into the large container, and run cool water over the sand to like half full, take your clean hands (dont use latex gloves) and swoosh back and forth rolling the sand with your hands to clean the sand with Cool water (dont use baking soda for sand, or any cleansers), tip the container, empty the dirty water and repeat until the water runs clear. Then when you do the last rinse with water I pour a little sea salt into the water, and swoosh around again and tip the container and empty the water out. After your empty the water, dont rinse again. Because you used it as a salt water rinse, there is not to much salt in the sand because it was diluted. Only use a palm full (1/8 cup of salt) for the water rinse.

Please note: ONLY use salt water rinse for Reptiles that normally drink salt water, like a crab for example. If your reptile does not normally drink salt water then ONLY rinse the sand with WATER. *Reptiles that drink salt water must have fresh water to drink also. 

Take the large cover for the plastic container and scoop the sand onto the lid and spread the sand out, and place in the sun to air dry. Dont lay it on the ground outside, because ants and pest can get into it. If you have a deck that great. The sand does not have to be completely dry, a little moisture in the sand is fine. You can also use the clean reptile tank and place some sand it that and spread out the sand to air dry in the sun also.

When the sand is fairly dry or slightly damp, go ahead and scoop the clean sand into the reptile tank, and replace all the water bowls and food bowls you cleaned with baking soda and rinse very well, back into the tank with the rest of the assories you rinse off with water to clean.

Baking soda is great, and chemical free for baking and cleaning and removes odors. It is also nice because it has a grit to it for scrubbing and dissolves like a scrub.

Sea Salt is great for sand used as a rinse water. Use the salt for the last rinse. Dont add salt to dry sand. That would be to much sodium for a reptile and could kill it. Just use it with water to rinse the sand, there is very little sodium in the sand that way.

You can add some Calcium for reptiles and mix that into the dry sand afterwards. Calcium is really good for their skeleton growth.

Baking Soda is chemical free, just rinse well after cleaning.

DONT EVER use a sponge that you used for cleanser or dish soap. I recommend you use a paper towel for cleaning.

NEVER USE HOUSEHOLD CLEANERS OR CLORINE BLEACH to clean pet cages and food bowls, sand or accessories.

Hope this has been helpful.


----------

